# Penn Conflict 3000



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I bought this reel from Pompano Joe to give it a workout on the dock. After going thru the reel I was not highly impressed. 

Internally it's just the same as the Penn Battle 3000. No bearing under the crosswind gear and no bearings on the line roller (the Battle has line roller bearings).The line roller does have a large hard plastic roller but finding a bearing to match would be difficult.

Very little grease in the bearings but with seals that make very easy to service. The reel was greased really well inside from the factory. 

A great lightweight, fun to use, reel for the price.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not an engineer but I do own three of these and love them. Great drag system and pretty lightweight


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes they are..

The 2 keyed drag washers act the same as 4 round ones.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine got splashed a few times the other day, and now its not reeling as smooth. Any advice??


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If it has never been serviced now would be the time. In the mean time you can remove the side cover easily and check for water inside the body of the reel.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Destinartist said:


> Mine got splashed a few times the other day, and now its not reeling as smooth. Any advice??


Mail it or drive it to Keith(Oceanmaster) and have him service it. Do some searches on here if you want to sees reviews for him. If you drive over maybe bring several at one time to make it worth your while.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Conflict reel shown above I could never get quiet. I did everything known to make it quiet with no results. Other Conflict reels have been great. 

The new Clash reels are even better and are a completely different drivetrain inside. The design changes are more in tune with other overseas reels like Shimano. The 3000 Clash is super smooth and quiet.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What grease are you using now?


----------

